# كورسات اتصالات جديده



## amgda (2 فبراير 2012)

http://www.filesin.com/83994136214/download.html


----------



## hashome (2 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا ورفع من مقامك في الدنيا والاخرة ......


----------



## afffif (9 فبراير 2012)

*مشكور على الكتاب اخي *


----------



## amgda (9 فبراير 2012)

لا شكر على واجب


----------



## en.ashraf (14 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ramihanna (15 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على المشاركة


----------



## amgda (28 فبراير 2012)

لا شكر على واجب وان شاء الله الاسبوع القادم فى دروس اخرى


----------

